# Anyone feeding raw in Oregon?



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Trying to figure out how much it's going to cost us to feed our 6 month old a raw diet. I live in Salem Oregon and was wondering if there is anyone that lives close that feeds raw, where they buy their meat, and how much it runs them. Also I’m looking for some recipes that are relatively cheap so if anyone, Oregon or not, have any good recipes that are cost effective please share.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I live in Washington near the Oregon border. You might want to join this group if you are looking to share with people: WAzzuOR Raw, LLCRaw Food for People and Pets - Home / Current News

You can look at the prices for Cash 'n Carry online: https://www.smartfoodservice.com/content/store/2/

I am still new to this raw stuff too so I don't have any secret sources for you!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> I live in Washington near the Oregon border. You might want to join this group if you are looking to share with people: WAzzuOR Raw, LLCRaw Food for People and Pets - Home / Current News
> 
> You can look at the prices for Cash 'n Carry online: https://www.smartfoodservice.com/content/store/2/
> 
> I am still new to this raw stuff too so I don't have any secret sources for you!


 Thanks


----------



## KSquire (Feb 23, 2014)

I live in Vancouver WA. And just started feeling Raw. I'm using Columbia River Natural Pet Foods brand but it's spendy  It's all prepped and packaged with added vitamins and minerals and crushed bones. It's about $23 for a 6lb bag. Yikes! I want to prep my own raw food but I have no idea how or even where to get the meat. The butchers around here don't sell the animal insides, just the human meat parts. I'm still looking for other places to cut down on cost so I'll let you know if I find anything


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Join groups like these and you may find exactly what you are looking for....just a couple of ideas....

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/PacNWRaw/info

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/WAzzuOR_BARF/info


Best of luck,

SuperG


----------

